# PBC on NBC: Adrien Broner vs Shawn Porter & Spence vs Lo Greco RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll make this thread now just in case I'm not home. Card starts at 8:30 EST. First fight is Errol Spence 16-0 vs Phil Lo Greco 26-1 and then Broner 30-1 vs Porter 25-1-1 is next. *The card will go off at 11:00, but change the channel to NBCSports to watch the remainder of the card. *

You can watch this fight online for free here http://stream.nbcsports.com/liveextra/

Also remember, *NO SPOILERS* to the Ward fight or to Lemuiex vs N'Dam


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I turned down pussy to stay in and watch these fights, lets do this!


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I turned down pussy to stay in and watch these fights, lets do this!


:-(


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I turned down pussy to stay in and watch these fights, lets do this!


Fool.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I turned down pussy to stay in and watch these fights, lets do this!


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I turned down pussy to stay in and watch these fights, lets do this!


I turned down a shag to watch Hatton vs Mayweather. This ain't Hatton vs Mayweather.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit came to watch jurassic world and will probably try and knock out that kids movie with family so my next four hours will be in theatres .. I'm going to have to be Mia until tomorrow and watch it from the DVR peace everyone... Turning off tapatalk updates lol

I hope porter beats on broner, but also hope broner survives some issues and kos porter .. Idc just Hope for a good fight..

And Greco is working with heredia so I hope that helps him give Spence a run for his money @bballchump11

Peace.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Oli said:


> I turned down a shag to watch Hatton vs Mayweather. This ain't Hatton vs Mayweather.


:lol: im so excited for Broner vs Porter and N'Dam vs Lemieux, if it was just one of them i woulda gone out

No problem guys guaranteed 2 shags next weekend


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> And Greco is working with heredia so I hope that helps him give Spence a run for his money @bballchump11
> 
> Peace.


:scaredas:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight Time folks.
!!!!!!!!
Man I'm excited as hell.
Spence vs Lo Greco up now.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Kell Brook looks very angry on sky sports now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SRL is rooting for Porter it seems.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

:rofl What's wrong with Brook here?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kell brooks face looks fat


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Does Kell Brook have a disability or is that just his accent from the place hes from? Him vs Keith Thurman in a spelling bee


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Greetings from Japan. Should be a good night of boxing. Spence is fighting a bum Surely he could have picked a better opponent.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Spence is a bitch for not fighting Garcia


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Greetings from Japan. Should be a good night of boxing. Spence is fighting a bum Surely he could have picked a better opponent.


Where you at in Japan? Im in Okazaki near Nagoya


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Italian sensation my ass!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know if it is true, but the tv guide says BJ Flores fight Beibut Shumenov on NBC Sports.

glad Al payed money to get some real fucking music for walk outs


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

@MichiganWarrior

They got NBC over there?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Where you at in Japan? Im in Okazaki near Nagoya


Iwakuni. Been here a week on temporary duty. Gonna be here another week. Very quiet here. Serene.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

shot at a championship?!?! Yep, he will be fighting for a piece of floyd crown


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Greetings from Japan. Should be a good night of boxing. Spence is fighting a bum Surely he could have picked a better opponent.


What taking a trip from Korea?

Man you must have not heard, Garcia came in at the pre-weigh in at 175 and then started eating.
His manager/trainer said the dude just had a mental breakdown and is probably done with boxing period.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't know if it is true, but the tv guide says BJ Flores fight Beibut Shumenov on NBC Sports.
> 
> glad Al payed money to get some real fucking music for walk outs


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-training-injury-fight-vs-bj-flores-postponed
Shumenov fight is post-poned.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Where you at in Japan? Im in Okazaki near Nagoya


***


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nasty headbutt.
Spence is lunging in and he needs to check that.
Spence is a bit wide as well.
He is looking to slug too much instead of using his jab.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The news bar on top of the screen is annoying as Fuck


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

hard time getting past that probing left


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Spence stops him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> @MichiganWarrior
> 
> They got NBC over there?


Nah. Streaming it.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

This won't be close, I think Spence gets him out of there by the 6th,


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

hands down man down...its coming


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats what I like to see.
Mix that shit up and down and bang the hell out of the body.
Beautiful
This fight is ending in the 3rd.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Spence is the shit.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

btw, that judge is the most young and attractive one i've seen yet


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What taking a trip from Korea?
> 
> Man you must have not heard, Garcia came in at the pre-weigh in at 175 and then started eating.
> His manager/trainer said the dude just had a mental breakdown and is probably done with boxing period.


I was just sent here TDY for two weeks. It's not bad here, but it's not a big city, so it's kind of boring. The Japanese are very clean and nice, though. I didn't know Garcia was that big. I wouldn't have fought him either. This guy is a bum, though with a padded record.

I


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats what I like to see.
> Mix that shit up and down and bang the hell out of the body.
> Beautiful
> This fight is ending in the 3rd.


:deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I was just sent here TDY for two weeks. It's not bad here, but it's not a big city, so it's kind of boring. The Japanese are very clean and nice, though. I didn't know Garcia was that big. I wouldn't have fought him either. This guy is a bum, though with a padded record.
> 
> I


Nice I thought you were out and were a contractor.
Oh well man, if Garcia was in the ring he would have been put down faster.

Spence embarassed Porter though.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence looks fucking strong


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Spence looked excellent tonight. He had Italian for lunch.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Uhhh what's happened they're taking off their gloves?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I just wish my boy would take it late....he got tired after blowing his load late against lartey, I want to see what a consistant volume is for him, because if he can keep up the pace he set in rd 2....he would be an unbeatable monster


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck yeah I dig these cards with only 2 fights on it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Truth! He still needs to fix certain things mainly on defense, but LoGreco looked game. 
Good win. He's punching harder now


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nice I thought you were out and were a contractor.
> Oh well man, if Garcia was in the ring he would have been put down faster.
> 
> Spence embarassed Porter though.


I AM a contracter, but my job title is a Floater, so I can go anywhere in the Pacific where needed. Most times it's somewhere in Korea, but also Japan and Guam. This is my first time in Japan.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

wow Floyd has Spence shook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn, they're showing Gausha next. I don't think he'll accomplish much


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The Truth! He still needs to fix certain things mainly on defense, but LoGreco looked game.
> Good win. He's punching harder now


His defense isnt horrible at all though.

We've yet to see fighters really test his defense imo.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Spence looked decent but no way ready for Thurman, hes definitely strong and has power but didnt look anything amazing


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

As goodas Spence looks, he needs to fight better opposition. Don't know if he can take a shot. He looks almost ready, though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Spence looked decent but no way ready for Thurman, hes definitely strong and has power but didnt look anything amazing


I think he needs a higher level opponent to make him shift into his second gear. I liked what i saw..

As of now he'll just keep KOing guys like greco with ease.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Spence looked decent but no way ready for Thurman, hes definitely strong and has power but didnt look anything amazing


Yeah but neither does Thurman to be fair.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Holy shit Brook's head is swollen!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yeah but neither does Thurman to be fair.


What does that mean

Thurman has looked pretty damn good vs guerrero and the like.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The Truth! He still needs to fix certain things mainly on defense, but LoGreco looked game.
> Good win. He's punching harder now


His defense is scary for me right now. I don't like how Lo Greco waas touching him with the right and even snuck a few left hooks in.
I don't know if that was because Spence didn't respect him or what, but I would definitely step him up to Soto Karass.

------

Gausha bout to get a early KO IMHO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> His defense isnt horrible at all though.
> 
> We've yet to see fighters really test his defense imo.


You're right, but I'm just trying to envision a better opponent in there and imagining what would happen. He also looked vulnerable rushing in a couple times. When a fighter has that lead hand extended like that, he needs to learn how to handle it better. Maybe sway off to his right and counter with the left at the same time


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> I think he needs a higher level opponent to make him shift into his second gear. I liked what i saw..
> 
> As of now he'll just keep KOing guys like greco with ease.


Yeah, Roberto Garcia wouldve been interesting to see if he can stop him

The way he could just stand there and land bodyshots wouldnt work on anyone good in the division



MadcapMaxie said:


> Yeah but neither does Thurman to be fair.


Thing is Thurman has never even been in a close fight hes either won wide or stopped them, Spence just looks like a southpaw with strength and power, Thurman at least has one punch knockout power and is unpredictable


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I really wish Dominque Dolton was with Haymon instead of those crooks in Affinity/ Iron Mike Promotions.
He really should be angling for a title right now.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Spence looks fucking strong


I'm not sure if he's really a welter anymore...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

My boy who was in camp with Spence as an amateur says boy can hoop too,


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> You're right, but I'm just trying to envision a better opponent in there and imagining what would happen. He also looked vulnerable rushing in a couple times. When a fighter has that lead hand extended like that, he needs to learn how to handle it better. Maybe sway off to his right and counter with the left at the same time


His defense did look bad, sometimes i worry about these prospects they are used to someone not throwing back as much, these wild fighters are a good learning curve for them but he definitely needs to tighten it up before he gets caught whilst hooking


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What does that mean
> 
> Thurman has looked pretty damn good vs guerrero and the like.


It means that Thurman also doesn't look like anything amazing either. His opponents are nothing to scream about and neither are his fights against them.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Fuck yeah I dig these cards with only 2 fights on it.


Where did this fight come from


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His defense is scary for me right now. I don't like how Lo Greco waas touching him with the right and even snuck a few left hooks in.
> I don't know if that was because Spence didn't respect him or what, but I would definitely step him up to Soto Karass.
> 
> ------
> ...


Spence would kill Soto Karass. Soto Karass is done as atrialhorse . He's fallen way off. He also can't handle fast fighters. I relly wonder what will happen when he gts hit with a goodshot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Spence would kill Soto Karass. Soto Karass is done as atrialhorse . He's fallen way off. He also can't handle fast fighters. I relly wonder what will happen when he gts hit with a goodshot.


Soto Karas would be a step up though and he is a pretty rugged dude.

I'm gonna co-sign the other poster who said Spence will probably be at 154 soon.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Where did this fight come from


Gausha vs Hablo Pablo Hernandez? Playing that shit in the meantime while Porter and Broner get ready. I've got work in an hour I need them to hurry their asses up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

God damn that was a nice right.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude is hurt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

come on Gausha finish this so we can get the Porter Broner fight before Ward comes on


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His defense is scary for me right now. I don't like how Lo Greco waas touching him with the right and even snuck a few left hooks in.
> I don't know if that was because Spence didn't respect him or what, but I would definitely step him up to Soto Karass.
> 
> ------
> ...


Yeah I'm with you on that. With his style, you're gonna get hit, but still


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gishay needs to learn how o finish. He's got power but he needs to know how to put his punches together when his opponent is hurt.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Gausha vs Hablo Pablo Hernandez? Playing that shit in the meantime while Porter and Broner get ready. I've got work in an hour I need them to hurry their asses up.


Yeah. Mother fuckers tricked us I thought it's gonna be just the 2 fights.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Gishay needs to learn how o finish. He's got power but he needs to know how to put his punches together when his opponent is hurt.


It was definitely a contrast to how Spence finished his fight.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Gausha stinks

Haymon's gonna pad that record and then feed him as an easy title defense for somebody like J Rock or Harrison


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Everytime I see Gausha I start off super impressed and then become disappointed in him.
He he stayed on the inside and positioned himself properly instead of allowing and sometimes initiating the hugging the fight would be over.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Beebs in the house!!! Lol.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The fight on the other card is good


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

somebody tell me what this movie on BET is called, my tv guide has the wrong title up


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Everytime I see Gausha I start off super impressed and then become disappointed in him.
> He he stayed on the inside and positioned himself properly instead of allowing and sometimes initiating the hugging the fight would be over.


True dat. He shows as many bad things as he does good things. Who trains Gausha?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> somebody tell me what this movie on BET is called, my tv guide has the wrong title up


Romeo Must Die


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> True dat. He shows as many bad things as he does good things. Who trains Gausha?


That Mexican dude they interviewed earlier, he isn't well known.
Maybe that is the problem, a poor trainer compounded by him just not being that good or smart in the ring.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Romeo Must Die


ok, its right then I guess, I haven't seen Jet Li at all though


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Omg fuck this shit fight off already


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gausha has no inside game, and seems scared to fight to the body.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That Mexican dude they interviewed earlier, he isn't well known.
> Maybe that is the problem, a poor trainer compounded by him just not being that good or smart in the ring.


Yes. I asked that because his skillset doesn't match his boxing style. He doesn't have that Slick, Black, American style. He is disappointing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> ok, its right then I guess, I haven't seen Jet Li at all though


I just turned to the channel.
I think this is Paid in Full


----------



## chappyhova (Dec 13, 2012)

It's 2:40am here and right when I thought Broner Porter was after the Spence fight they decide to put this shit on.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> ok, its right then I guess, I haven't seen Jet Li at all though


 Paid in Full.

Had to check to see what the hell you were talking about.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gausha will be a trialhorse. He's not a top guy.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Paid in Full.
> 
> Had to check to see what the hell you were talking about.


yep thats it, no idea how BET gets its guide wrong but it is what it is. This movie is nice and authentic, it was made in 2002 but feels like an 80's 90's film I love it


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok fight time, I'm ready man

Porter UD 9-3


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets gooo, so happy the fights arent going to overlap


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Ok fight time, I'm ready man
> 
> Porter UD 9-3


Backing this prediction. Porter by Dec, not sure if by the same margin though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Gausha will be a trialhorse. He's not a top guy.


I don't see it. Dude won't even be gatekeeper level.

Damn NBC playing the press conference.
LOL


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I just thought of something, anyone think it could be Mayweather vs Broner in September?

Hes always in the photos of these two, I think he could fight the winner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner got the tight line.
Looks like Bigen


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I just thought of something, anyone think it could be Mayweather vs Broner in September?
> 
> Hes always in the photos of these two, I think he could fight the winner


Mayweather Promo is running this event if you're talking about Floyd being in all the photos


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't see it. Dude won't even be gatekeeper level.
> 
> Damn NBC playing the press conference.
> LOL


If he had a better trainer, he could be better.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner's face looks a little puffy.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner painted his hairline, lol this fool is gonna be dripping black in the middle rounds 

AB still wins though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I just thought of something, anyone think it could be Mayweather vs Broner in September?
> 
> Hes always in the photos of these two, I think he could fight the winner


Don't think Mayweather or Broner will ever fight, even though it will be the biggest fight Floyd could make right now for the least amount of risk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

If the catchweight doesn't bother Porter, then he got this.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

PBC handled this card like piss, not gonna start the fight until the start of the hour which is whack


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter picked to come out to Iron Man.
SMH
Thats a bad look


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> PBC handled this card like piss, not gonna start the fight until the start of the hour which is whack


Network television.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Ironman!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> If the catchweight doesn't bother Porter, then he got this.


gentleman's bet that Broner will take this ?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I love it
Broner is the perfect wrestling Heel.
Boxing's Ric Flair


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I love it
> Broner is the perfect wrestling Heel.
> Boxing's Ric Flair


Boxing desperately needs guys like him


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

AB at 157
Showtime a middleweight


think AB wins (probably misplaced faith, we shall see)


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I thiught fighters werent allowed to come out with an entourage on PBC. Well we know the fix is in. Very clear Broner will win if it goes 12.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Porter looks cold...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> gentleman's bet that Broner will take this ?


No thanks. I don't like the way Brook beat Porter. I wouldn't bet on him.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ha look at Broner pulling a PBF and wearing Mexican colors on his shirt...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Let's get it on.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> I thiught fighters werent allowed to come out with an entourage on PBC. Well we know the fix is in. Very clear Broner will win if it goes 12.


Since the beginning camp meets the figher off the stage.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Should be good, regardless of the outcome...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I've seen Broner in better shape.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

My head is still with Porter, but my heart is with Broner.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

left hook followed by the bull rush


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol Porter caught him.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Porter needs to start quicker than this.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

1-0 showtime


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I've seen Broner in better shape.


Dude looks kind of bloated.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Broner literally didn't land a punch on Porter. Atm he's clueless with what to do with him

10-9 Porter


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

If porter keeps coming in recklessly he's going to get countered hard by that monster left hook


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 0 Porter
Broner landing that nice counter right when Porter reaches. He pulled back and ate a looping shot but I don't believe he was really hurt, but its good he tasted it early. I think tht was Porter's chance.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Porter needs to start quicker than this.


Broner needs to get that jab going.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I have no idea why Porter is fighting on the backfoot. He is much stronger than Broner. 109 Porter.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is going to be a long fight if Tony doesnt stop Broner from clinching like he did in the firsr round


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

What a horrible fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

1-1

Porter is horrible fighting backwards


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Broner's round I suppose? Nothing really happened

19-19


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 1 
Broner has Porter's timing down.
He is lighting him up repeatedly with the left hook and landing the right more than Porter should be happy with.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Broner

if this keeps up my prediction is going to get busted


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice work by Broner that round. Porter looks sloppier than ever right now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

AB watched some Klit tapes fo sho


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner sucks. His answer to anything is to clinch and push on the head. Lmfao no boxing ability


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Porter got the first 2!


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Easy work and this guy'said dad had the audacity to want May...smh


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Good
1-1


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

These pbc productions feel like Friday night fights.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 Broner


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck I can't even be fucked to score this anymore this fight is stinking real bad, real quick.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Broner is a myth


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter too linear right now. Not giving any angles or changing looks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 1 Broner

Porter just reckless energy.
Broner landing the clean left when Porter lunges and I'm afraid Porter will fade badly if this keeps up.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Porter. AN is having problems with Porter's strength.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Broner's been working with Mayweather alright. Hold, hold, hold. 

3-0 Porter


Take a fucking point away Weeks! This is as bad as Klitschko


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't want to give the flatfooted Broner a single round, but that was close and I think they'll give it to Broner.

29-28

Porter.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner loosing focus. Porter very comfortable now.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

AB is about those clinches........


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter gaining some confidence.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Porter put in work that round. 

3-1 Porter


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

39-37

Porter.


----------



## chappyhova (Dec 13, 2012)

Broner doing NOTHING but fouling. 

3-1 Porter, possibly 4-0.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

round 4 porter


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Hard to believe this clown has any fans


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anytime you want to take a point from Broner Winks...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Adrien's physical strength is underrated


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I predicted if Broner couldn't keep Porter off him he won't know what the fuck to do and he's been doing just that. Broner has no Ring IQ to speak of.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 1 broner

Porter throwing but not landing and then smothering his own work while Broner lands the sharp counters on the inside and snaps the jab and hook while Shawn lunges in


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Too much spoiling

Weeks loves blatant fouling


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Broner has been holding every round. What kind of people support someone like this? Says a lot about them.

Bitch made, no doubt.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Adrien's physical strength is underrated


I assume that by "physical strength" you mean holding.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

48-47

Porter.

Porter took that round off.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 1 Broner
Broner starting to find his grove now


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

round 5 broner


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I predicted if Broner couldn't keep Porter off him he won't know what the fuck to do and he's been doing just that. Broner has no Ring IQ to speak of.


Zero


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I assume that by "physical strength" you mean holding.


porter can't break free, like he could against paulie


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 4 - 1 Broner
> Broner starting to find his grove now


STFU


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 3 - 1 broner
> 
> Porter throwing but not landing and then smothering his own work while Broner lands the sharp counters on the inside and snaps the jab and hook while Shawn lunges in


Broner needs to get busy jabbing Porter. Has to make Porter work to get inside. Damn shame


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter landing that jab effectively. Close round. Broner's check hook his best weapon.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

round 6 porter


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 1 Broner
Porter can't do anything clean.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

58-56

Porter.

Finally Porter bringing his jab back.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

4-2 Porter.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 3 - 1 broner
> 
> Porter throwing but not landing and then smothering his own work while Broner lands the sharp counters on the inside and snaps the jab and hook while Shawn lunges in


Their both black so is it because Broner is darker?


----------



## chappyhova (Dec 13, 2012)

I thought Broner was gonna win that round when he landed a beautiful left hook but he did fuck all after it. 

4-2 Porter.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-2 Porter


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Porter should be winning this on the cards. Broner should have had a point or two take away from him.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Weeks needs to start taking points from Broner. Broner acting like he's bitch made with all the holding.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> porter can't break free, like he could against paulie


This shouldn't even matter,he shouldn't be allowed to hold that much.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone else lost sound?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tony "I'll warn you for weeks" Weeks


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner got round 7


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

round 7 porter


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

These rounds are a bitch to score. Porter is sloppy on the inside and Broner just clinches there.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The production is annoying as Fuck. 

I don't give a Fuck what Daniel Jacobs has to say about the fight no need to take it to a mother fuckin split screen to get that no marks opinion. 

And if they wanted to give us his opinion do it without a split screen you Fuck heads.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner not getting anything done right now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 1 Broner
Broner seems to have found something.
I wonder if he will keep it up.
I really don't understand why he is afraid to trade on the inside like he used to do.
Porter is there for it.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

67-66

Porter.

Close round, gonna tip it to Adrien.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

this fight sucks

I got 4-3 Porter


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner is such a dirty fighter. He is trying to get behind Shaun and give him that "Prison Love" move he loves to do so much.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-2 Porter


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This shouldn't even matter,he shouldn't be allowed to hold that much.


He's trying to tell us Broner is a better clincher than Paulie like that's supposed to mean something lmfao


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 6 - 1 Broner
> Broner seems to have found something.
> I wonder if he will keep it up.
> I really don't understand why he is afraid to trade on the inside like he used to do.
> Porter is there for it.


:rofl


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Tony "I'll warn you for weeks" Weeks


:yep seriously man


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Look at broner trying to sit like Floyd between rounds.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

broner lands some cute shit here and there but nothing effective. then its just holding/fouling. and weeks still hasnt taken a point :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 1 Broner taking over
Porter is very tired and he is getting wider and wider and slower and slower
Broner walking him back and landing clean now


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Got it 75-77 to Porter


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter is only punching the belt-line really


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't really know how to score this ugly ass fight. I give up.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

that was was a doozy to score, gave it to porter for the body work, Adrien had nice counters but too few


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter getting the better of it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is gonna be a controversial decision


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-2 Porter


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

AB gotta get the KO


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

77-75

Porter.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I don't really know how to score this ugly ass fight. I give up.


Dude I gave up like round 3


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Weeks what like 4-5th warning? Why bother if you're not going to do anything


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Porter is landing nothing clean and Broner isn't throwing anything.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Take a GOD DAMN point already. Fucking Tony Weeks sucks balls.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

AB looks like he's running for his life this round.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

87-84

Porter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 1 Broner
Porter is just not effective, he gets inside and smothers himself or allows himself to get tied up.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner has the skill set to absolutely pick Porter apart, but he just doesn't have it behind the ears.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> AB gotta get the KO


:lol:

:lol:

:rofl


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 7 - 1 Broner taking over
> Porter is very tired and he is getting wider and wider and slower and slower
> Broner walking him back and landing clean now


Did your parents abandon you when you were a kid?

Why is it only you trolling out of everyone here LOL


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Tony Weeks is doing a terrible job


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Take a GOD DAMN point already. Fucking Tony Weeks sucks balls.


:-(


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got Porter up by 3? This shit sucks to score.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7-2 Porter


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter isn't hitting him clean often but every time Broner lands it reminds me how damn long it's been since he last landed one.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I've given Porter the last two rounds. He has to be ahead. Tony Weeks I doing a terrible job tonight. No points deducted for AB is atrocious.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Big round for Porter. 2 smacking right hands, and a clever spin off the ropes after Broner fell short with everything.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I've given Porter the last two rounds. He has to be ahead. Tony Weeks I doing a terrible job tonight. No points deducted for AB is atrocious.


Agreed


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can we go back to watching Mexican fights on the main event now?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Adrien just refuses to do any work unless he is countering.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Broner is a bun


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

97-93

Porter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 2 broner

broner needs to adjust


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

8-2 Porter


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner really is looking like a bitch this fight.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

money knows that AB about to get that loss


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

He might get dropped soon.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Stafford - 'You fighting the wrong fight'. 

I think he has been from the very start :lol:


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

8-2 Porter lol


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

8-2 Broner

I'm just kidding
Fuck this fight.

Fuck Broner too
Fuck Porter too


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-3 Porter


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Weeks would do his damn job then Porter would have AB hurt by now. Make the fool work on the inside all this bullshit clinching and pushing and tying up is terrible.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Broner is looking complacent. Just running looking to reset. Doesn't seem like he wants to dig deep, weird since he did against Maidana.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> 8-2 Broner
> 
> I'm just kidding
> Fuck this fight.
> ...


It would be better if Weeks would do his damn job. Letting all these fouls go is ridiculous. Make them fight.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Split decision for AB coming up.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

about fucking time that Weeks has done his job.


starting to dislike him as a ref.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's about fucking time, Weeks!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> It would be better if Weeks would do his damn job. Letting all these fouls go is ridiculous. Make them fight.


Broner his ring IQ is just too low.


----------



## chappyhova (Dec 13, 2012)

108-100 Porter


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 3 Broner


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

107-101

Porter.

I hope they both go at it in the 12th!


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's about damn time. Fuck.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Huge blow for Haymon that Broner is a dud.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner running like a slave tonight.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Porter is bang average. Very limited boxer and he is making Broner look like a bum. Says a lot about hype.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

9-2 Poter
-1 Broner


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

WOAH!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

*about fucking time Weeks.* Klitschko knows whos his next ref will be


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

woah

wtf


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck me, Shaun!


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Porter is easy work.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Broner gotta finish him

get him outta there


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

*now* broner decides to fight. too little too late adrianne


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> *about fucking time Weeks.* Klitschko knows whos his next ref will be


This


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

They better not use that to justify a robbery. Porter still won this fight. For that to make a difference Broner would have had to win at least 6 rounds. NO way that happened.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Nah. Porter isn't special.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats why you have to love Broner.
Never quits9 - 3 Broner


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

possible robbery coming up?

or maybe Floyd has found #49


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

115-111

Porter.

Porter wins this fight, it was a sloppy win but it was a clear one.


----------



## chappyhova (Dec 13, 2012)

Please do the right thing Boxing


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a great shot by Broner.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

9-3 Porter


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Good shot by Broner that


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

115-112 Porter


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

8-4 Porter, deduction and KD cancel each other out.

That being said here comes that decision for Broner, that KD saved his ass.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter better not get robbed..


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Not watching... Porter got dropped ?


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats why you have to love Broner.
> Never quits9 - 3 Broner


Broner needs a new trainer. Horrible shit from him. All he had to do was let his hands go and work the jab. He had tons of opportunity to land clean body shots. Shit performance by him and his trainer.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats why you have to love Broner.
> Never quits9 - 3 Broner


Gotta say, its quite odd to see a grown man act the way you do.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Porter is there to get knocked out by a high level operator, Brook stunned him with simple 1-2's and now Broner drops him


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Even if Shawn wins, he is officially out of the running for Floyd.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter won that fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

114-112 Porter couldve been wider


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats why you have to love Broner.


:rofl

Wow.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn... I'm almost ashamed to post my score because it's way less close than yours.... 118-109 Porter.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Not watching... Porter got dropped ?


Yea


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Pewople scored more than 2 round for Broner have active imaginations. Atrocious fight that probably turned people of boxing.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

116-110 Porter


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Easy work!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Broner made it close with that knockdown, still think porter has it


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

arty


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think its safe to say Thurman beats both easily. Porter would cause problems beecause of his strength but he gets timed and stopped. Shit WW all of a sudden looks weak..


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

People who scored more than 2 round for Broner have active imaginations. Atrocious fight that probably turned people off boxing.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

damn @ that wide as fuck score lol


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

So losses to Quintero, Ponce de Leon, Maidana and Porter. Ouch. That's pretty sad for a supposed star


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Damn... I'm almost ashamed to post my score because it's way less close than yours.... 118-109 Porter.


106 people had it 116-110 for Porter


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

AB with that second loss


took it in stride though


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Nah. Porter isn't special.


No he's not, but he's better than Broner.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Porter is not a great boxer, but what a fighter.

Not got great technique but never stops pressing the action, does the right thing when he gets hurt and is a class act all round.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Won it at a canter tbh


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner saves face with the KD and gets to move back to 140 with his star undimmed. 

No harm done.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it 9-3 for Porter. Maybe I was tripping and getting too pissed about the holding.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> People scored more than 2 round for Broner have active imaginations. Atrocious fight that probably turned people of boxing.


PBC curse, great fights on paper turn out to be shit in real life.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner needs to stay his ass at 140


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner needs to stick to 140 or go vegan and get down to 135


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

CAn't get mad.
I was wrong and Broner fought a stupid fight.
Congrats to Porter but him and Broner are on their way down.
Guess Adrien just too stingy with the punches in big fights.
I don't understand it but it is what it is.

I'm still on his bandwagon though, dude never quits and will fight anyone.
he is my boy


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

HAHA!

Was hoping for Abused Butt to get whooped much more brutally, but its still great seeing him lose :yep

Good job Drained Porter


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

see you on ESPN adrianne


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> So losses to Quintero, Ponce de Leon, Maidana and Porter. Ouch. That's pretty sad for a supposed star


I guess who ever named him AB "another Berto" was right.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Hope this puts to bed anyone saying Broner would have beat Maidana with a 'few adjustments'


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> No he's not, but he's better than Broner.


He's stronger and tougher, but I was hoping for a bit more skill.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner needs to stay his ass at 140


I don't know if that is the case 
There is a mental block with him, he freezes up in big fights and gets timid and doesn't want to let his hands go.
I don't believe its training or his trainer, its in him.
He freezes.

I'm still a fan though.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Frustrating to watch but a decent fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Porter is not a great boxer, but what a fighter.
> 
> Not got great technique but never stops pressing the action, does the right thing when he gets hurt and is a class act all round.


Someone needs to work on his inside game, he smothers his work way too much.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't know if that is the case
> There is a mental block with him, he freezes up in big fights and gets timid and doesn't want to let his hands go.
> I don't believe its training or his trainer, its in him.
> He freezes.
> ...


he hates getting hit. like he freaks out a little


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats why you have to love Broner.
> Never quits9 - 3 Broner


LOL is it a coincidence that you and the judges always have the same score but for different fighters


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oh Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to see Lamont Peterson vs Broner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter is super athletic I must add


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Porter is super athletic I must add


wouldn't make a bad next opponent for Floyd next

He'll be target practice for Floyd. An offensive showcase for the fans of Floyd


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't know if that is the case
> There is a mental block with him, he freezes up in big fights and gets timid and doesn't want to let his hands go.
> I don't believe its training or his trainer, its in him.
> He freezes.
> ...


He's a bully. He uses bully tactics in the ring. When thoe tactics don't work for him, he really doesn't have a plan B. He has skill, he just doesn't use it. He should have been able to outbox Porter, but he started with the bully tactics and didn't know what to do when he found out that Porter couldn't be bullied.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> Broner saves face with the KD and gets to move back to 140 with his star undimmed.
> 
> No harm done.


Matthysse, Peterson, Crawford & Postol

Broner gets beat at 140 too, hes just not that good at all


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Someone needs to work on his inside game, he smothers his work way too much.


He definitely has a lot of work to do, seemed like he doesn't know how to create space and get more leverage on his shots. It was working though, it forced Broner out of his comfort zone and made him awkward to catch. A lot of that is down to AB's low Ring IQ however.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Did Lemeiux already fight? Fox Deportes has Jean Belmontes on right now, but these assholes always delay boxing


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Both arent good. Broner gets props though, talked himself into millions of dollars, I just wish he wouldve developed a right hand.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

as i predicted. super physical fighters will always be a 'problem' for broner. and his dumb ass chooses to fights a welter like Shaun. anyway, he deserved the L for all the mess he talked and he was actin like a child in the post fight interview. the right man won. on to the Ward fight.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Both guys really average. Porter showing nothing more than he showed against Brook, he just came up against a lesser fighter in Broner. Still hope to win rounds on sheer activity, regardless of how ineffective it is.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Porter is super athletic I must add


He is a athlete, unfortunately he can't box.
Broner and Porter both step up fighters now.
Broner might have the ability to have a career resurgence but he is going to have to leave Ohio and go to Texas down their to Houston or to Vegas and train full time with Roger mayweather.

Porter will be a name for Spence later next year IMHO.

But both guys are at that point in their career where its possible the best is behind them


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> He's a bully. He uses bully tactics in the ring. When thoe tactics don't work for him, he really doesn't have a plan B. He has skill, he just doesn't use it. He should have been able to outbox Porter, but he started with the bully tactics and didn't know what to do when he found out that Porter couldn't be bullied.


I think its a 100% mental with Broner he actually has the ability, he landes good counters in the first 3 rounds but then Porter slowly broke him and then Broner went into survival mode, if he had determination like Timothy Bradley he couldve got some more knockdowns


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

The problem with Broner is he thinks he is a great counter punching boxer. He is not. He fights much better when he fights on his front foot. He controls the fight when he moves forward. He KD Porter when he initiated the action not wait for it. His best wins were when he moved forward and stalked his opponent.

He thinks he is on the level and style of PBF, Rigo and Ward. He plays the part but not even close.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't know if that is the case
> There is a mental block with him, he freezes up in big fights and gets timid and doesn't want to let his hands go.
> I don't believe its training or his trainer, its in him.
> He freezes.
> ...


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> as i predicted. super physical fighters will always be a 'problem' for broner. and his dumb ass chooses to fights a welter like Shaun. anyway, he deserved the L for all the mess he talked and he was actin like a child in the post fight interview. the right man won. on to the Ward fight.


Broner is probably the most unlikeable dude in sports today. I'm trying to think of someone I dislike more all time even and I cant.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner needs to stay his ass at 140


his match making is terrible.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He's a bully. He uses bully tactics in the ring. When thoe tactics don't work for him, he really doesn't have a plan B. He has skill, he just doesn't use it. He should have been able to outbox Porter, but he started with the bully tactics and didn't know what to do when he found out that Porter couldn't be bullied.


I wont say that. I think he is legit scared of taking hits and is super scared to the point he doens't throw.
When Shawn came out trying to box, he should have walked him down and banged the body like he used to do behidn the jab.
He completely abandoned the jab this fight, he ignored the body completely, the only thing he was thinking of was clenching and holding.
Its weird because he didn't even fight that lost with Maidana, I'm scared this might be it for him if he doesn't get a change of scenary.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I could only give Broner 2 rounds. I'm surprised how close you guys have it. I think the 2nd and the KD of course. I was taking more of a mental tally, though. No official scorecard. Regardless, nothing controversial. Porter won a clear fight.

...And I don't think Porter was 100% for this fight. Dude had to outright drain himself to make weight.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I want to know this imaginary ability is that people seem to think Broner possesses but never shows. The only time he's looked half decent in his career is cutting a shed load of weight and beating up on smaller guys.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Both guys really average. Porter showing nothing more than he showed against Brook, he just came up against a lesser fighter in Broner. Still hope to win rounds on sheer activity, regardless of how ineffective it is.


Yep. I mean he showed some cleverness going down-up and using his jab, but at the end of the day most of his work was that dirty clinch slapping. I don't know why he hates clean punching.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I think its a 100% mental with Broner he actually has the ability, he landes good counters in the first 3 rounds but then Porter slowly broke him and then Broner went into survival mode, if he had determination like Timothy Bradley he couldve got some more knockdowns


I think he needs to fight a different way. He's got what it takes, but I think the people in his corner don't have the proper gameplan.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I wont say that. I think he is legit scared of taking hits and is super scared to the point he doens't throw.
> When Shawn came out trying to box, he should have walked him down and banged the body like he used to do behidn the jab.
> He completely abandoned the jab this fight, he ignored the body completely, the only thing he was thinking of was clenching and holding.
> Its weird because he didn't even fight that lost with Maidana, I'm scared this might be it for him if he doesn't get a change of scenary.


Bronertaes shots in all his fights. He's not afraid to get hit. I think he needs to get Uncle Roger in his corner. He just doesn't box enough. He doesn't need to try those rough tactics all the time. They don't work for him. The way he fights doesn't maximize his strengths.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Yep. I mean he showed some cleverness going down-up and using his jab, but at the end of the day most of his work was that dirty clinch slapping. I don't know why he hates clean punching.


He needs to change his whole style and stop trying to be Mayweather, he should switch to southpaw


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think he needs to fight a different way. He's got what it takes, but I think the people in his corner don't have the proper gameplan.


I don't know if its his corner doesn't have the proper gameplan, more than its he is blocking out what they are saying.
I think for the sake of his career Al and whoever his promoter is is going to have to tell him he is fighting in November and he is doing it with a new team or he is out. Period.

I don't think its commitment issue, but he neesd to adjust his style to be more activel ike he was at the lighter weights


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Bronertaes shots in all his fights. He's not afraid to get hit. I think he needs to get Uncle Roger in his corner. He just doesn't box enough. He doesn't need to try those rough tactics all the time. They don't work for him. The way he fights doesn't maximize his strengths.


I agree, that is it perfectly.
He doesn't fight to maximize his strengths


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I want to know this imaginary ability is that people seem to think Broner possesses but never shows. The only time he's looked half decent in his career is cutting a shed load of weight and beating up on smaller guys.


Yeah, it seems like everyone has an excuse for Broner. Porter honestly didn't even look 100%. With all the clinching and fouling Broner got away with, he should've looked a lot better than he did. I had Broner losing wide.

This is why Haymon was trying to drain Porter. It would've happened too (c'mon 154 lb. rehydration clause!?). Crazy that people thought Porter would've been able to make the rehydration clause just fine. Broner wouldn't have complied with the rehydration clause anyways (157 lbs. he came in) and probably would've looked stupid :lol:.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I want to know this imaginary ability is that people seem to think Broner possesses but never shows. The only time he's looked half decent in his career is cutting a shed load of weight and beating up on smaller guys.


Broner still has good physicals even at 140/147, it's just that mentally he's very weak.
No ring IQ so to speak off, becomes timid when under pressure, etc.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Bronertaes shots in all his fights. He's not afraid to get hit. I think he needs to get Uncle Roger in his corner. He just doesn't box enough. He doesn't need to try those rough tactics all the time. They don't work for him. The way he fights doesn't maximize his strengths.


Rog can teach him some skills, but he can't teach him focus.

I still view Broner as entertainer with world class boxing skill.

That's going to make him rich, and that's going to get him hurt.

I'm sure he'll take the money for now.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Ward is a joy to watch, how on earth is he boring?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Broner just flat out sucks.

Before he moved up he still had the same weaknesses he has now, but he was a great body puncher and inside fighter. Now, he just holds and rough houses. He has no plan B. He doesn't give a fuck about boxing. Just about the money for him now. Go away, Broner. Go away.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner just doesnÂ´t have the mentality to deal with pressure, he canÂ´t think under the storm. I say that since before the Maidana fight.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PBC team desperately talking up broner as if it was a close fight. i gave broner 2 rounds. one being 10-8. Glad judges got it right.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

tliang1000 said:


> PBC team desperately talking up broner as if it was a close fight. i gave broner 2 rounds. one being 10-8. Glad judges got it right.


Nah I think that Haymon has given up on Broner. Tonight was Haymon's Nino moment where he was basically like cancel that birch I'll buy me another.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Plutus said:


> Nah I think that Haymon has given up on Broner. Tonight was Haymon's Nino moment where he was basically like cancel that birch I'll buy me another.


No, Haymon was trying real hard to help Broner win this fight by giving him as much advantages as possible. It just so happens that Broner doesn't give two fucks. I just have to say that the only reason they got rid of the rehydration clause was because Broner wouldn't have made it anyways. He came in 157 lbs., and it would've made him look stupid. Haymon was probably shaking his head because he laid down a foundation to make Porter come in looking like a corpse.

SMH at how anyone thought Porter could've made the rehydration clause. He came in at 161 lbs., and even then, he didn't look 100% to me (just so happens Broner sucks that much).


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

dyna said:


> Broner still has good physicals even at 140/147, it's just that mentally he's very weak.
> No ring IQ so to speak off, becomes timid when under pressure, etc.


It's all linked really. He has no ring IQ so he can only do one thing at a time and can't adjust. If he's pressured all he can think is defence and so he can't counter or be offensive. If he's attacking and his rythm is broken he reverts back to defense. There is no fluidity in him.

I said that if Broner can't keep Porter off him he won't know what to do and he'll lose and that's exactly what happened. He needs a smaller stationary target to shine against cos stylistically he doesn't do well against movers/pressure fighters.

He will never amount to more than a gimmick in boxing.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Broner just flat out sucks.
> 
> Before he moved up he still had the same weaknesses he has now, but he was a great body puncher and inside fighter. Now, he just holds and rough houses. He has no plan B. He doesn't give a fuck about boxing. Just about the money for him now. Go away, Broner. Go away.


No don't go away Broner. Stick around and get beat up a bit more for our viewing pleasure. Then fuck off.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I just watched. I expcted Broner to lose but not like that, he didnÂ´t do shit, as the uk commentator said, "he fought like he didnÂ´t want to be there", the guy simply fought to not get hurt and seemed fine with the loss in the end after all.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

AB is not dedicated. i saw boxnation's videos of him doing mitts the other day and he was moving in slow motion so badly out of shape vs a well oiled machine in porter. I was afraid of the card stacking but never doubt Porter to be the better fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, it seems like everyone has an excuse for Broner. Porter honestly didn't even look 100%. With all the clinching and fouling Broner got away with, he should've looked a lot better than he did. I had Broner losing wide.
> 
> This is why Haymon was trying to drain Porter. It would've happened too (c'mon 154 lb. rehydration clause!?). Crazy that people thought Porter would've been able to make the rehydration clause just fine. Broner wouldn't have complied with the rehydration clause anyways (157 lbs. he came in) and probably would've looked stupid :lol:.


All I see is hate in this post


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Broner sometimes shows limpses of excellence but most of the time he isn't he was always the underdog vs Porter.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Man Broner is really much worse than I thought. 
Pretty bad fight.
Just watched the Spence fight. Really dont see the big deal at all. Sure a good fighter but fucking "future of boxing" and ATG? Please get real.:rofl


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Man Broner is really much worse than I thought.
> Pretty bad fight.
> Just watched the Spence fight. Really dont see the big deal at all. Sure a good fighter but fucking "future of boxing" and ATG? Please get real.:rofl


I have the same feeling. Not to say he's a scrub and all hype but we will need to see more of him to judge his real level.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Didn't watch, but a couple of thoughts based on basically what I thought might happen apparently happening. Seemed pretty obvious that Porter would win. The training that his dad had him doing looked to be just superior. Broner was talking shit about how skills won fight, and I was like......nahhhhhh. 

Also thought Spence might looks a little rough in the fight round or so. A very different fight announced on such short notice had a chance of an ugly feeling out process. Just watched it on Youtube. Exactly what happened. Spence is very impressive. What I don't like is the way his left moves when he jabs. He will get caught something fierce due to that. Seems like one of those long standing habits that he probably won't really get rid of.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I think its safe to say Thurman beats both easily. Porter would cause problems beecause of his strength but he gets timed and stopped. Shit WW all of a sudden looks weak..


I'd favour Thurman 60-40 over Porter, I don't think Thurman is the type to shut down Porter with clinching and is more inclined to try and punch his way out of trouble, trying that with Porter on the inside is a dangerous game. I think Thurman takes a close decision. Broner on the other hand gets decimated in under 6, giving ground to Thurman and not punching is suicide, Thurman traps him on the ropes and finishes it whenever he wants.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I want to see Lamont Peterson vs Broner


Peterson close decision as long as he times his shift in gear correctly.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Bronertaes shots in all his fights. He's not afraid to get hit. I think he needs to get Uncle Roger in his corner. He just doesn't box enough. He doesn't need to try those rough tactics all the time. They don't work for him. The way he fights doesn't maximize his strengths.


He needs to flat out stop trying to be a pure counter puncher, he'll improve tenfold when he realises he's a better offensive fighter.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> He needs to flat out stop trying to be a pure counter puncher, he'll improve tenfold when he realises he's a better offensive fighter.


Basically this.

He isn't a counter puncher. He needs to take the offensive initiative and control the fight. Stop trying to be something you're not.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

DOM5153 said:


> He needs to flat out stop trying to be a pure counter puncher, he'll improve tenfold when he realises he's a better offensive fighter.


This is easier against smaller lightweights


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone know their fight night weights?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Does anyone know their fight night weights?


161 porter

157 broner

Porter needs to move to Jr middleweight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Doc said:


> 161 porter
> 
> 157 broner
> 
> Porter needs to move to Jr middleweight


So Broner was never going to make the 154 limit aswell lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Man Broner is really much worse than I thought.
> Pretty bad fight.
> Just watched the Spence fight. Really dont see the big deal at all. Sure a good fighter but fucking "future of boxing" and ATG? Please get real.:rofl


yeah I wish people would calm down with future atg stuff. Don't assign them accolades they haven't earned yet


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> It means that Thurman also doesn't look like anything amazing either. His opponents are nothing to scream about and neither are his fights against them.


better than fucking spence's opposition though. like theres no comparison between thurmans comp and Spence's.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just watched the spence fight and he reminds me a lot of a southpaw version of Lamont Peterson. He's a banger when he gets warmed up who ferociously goes to the body. He got hit with a few punches he could've avoided, but overall, he's a good fighter.

Right now, I would stay away from Keith Thurman if I were him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> All I see is hate in this post


Yeah, you were at the forefront thinking Porter could've made that ridiculous rehydration clause. Porter didn't even come into the ring looking 100% even with being able to rehydrate as big as he wanted. Broner just so happens to be that bad.

I'm surprised more people aren't outraged at how this PBC show was meant to throw Porter under the bus. It was fucking sickening since Porter was already a named fighter and a former world champ.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> All I see is hate in this post


No its not. Broner always was a B level fight. he is going to lose every time he steps up to A level.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I just watched the spence fight and he reminds me a lot of a southpaw version of Lamont Peterson. He's a banger when he gets warmed up who ferociously goes to the body. He got hit with a few punches he could've avoided, but overall, he's a good fighter.
> 
> Right now, I would stay away from Keith Thurman if I were him


My worry at the moment is that he looks like hes got slow Canelo/Broner feet. I javent seen all his fights but the ones ive seen he looks a little immobile compared to some of the top welters.

He might prove me wrong (hopefully he will), but there are some guys in the division who he will have to be on his toes for to trap them in his zone. Once he gets them there i really like his technique and combinations.

I'd like to see him fight khan but Khan has a high opinion of himself and i dont think he will fight a prospect like Spence.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I wish people would calm down with future atg stuff. Don't assign them accolades they haven't earned yet


Agreed.

I really like Spence, really love his style, I think he's excellent and think he has a very good future ahead, but its still too early for the "future atg" talks.

With that being said, I can't wait to see him again :deal


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> My worry at the moment is that he looks like hes got slow Canelo/Broner feet. I javent seen all his fights but the ones ive seen he looks a little immobile compared to some of the top welters.
> 
> He might prove me wrong (hopefully he will), but there are some guys in the division who he will have to be on his toes for to trap them in his zone. Once he gets them there i really like his technique and combinations.
> 
> I'd like to see him fight khan but Khan has a high opinion of himself and i dont think he will fight a prospect like Spence.


Another interesting view point... I didn't really think about his mobility


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> This is easier against smaller lightweights


Of course, but its better than being a completely inept defensive fighter against large welterweights.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> My worry at the moment is that he looks like hes got slow Canelo/Broner feet. I javent seen all his fights but the ones ive seen he looks a little immobile compared to some of the top welters.
> 
> He might prove me wrong (hopefully he will), but there are some guys in the division who he will have to be on his toes for to trap them in his zone. Once he gets them there i really like his technique and combinations.
> 
> I'd like to see him fight khan but Khan has a high opinion of himself and i dont think he will fight a prospect like Spence.


He is stationary. 
When will he fight someone good anyway?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yall should watch more of Spence. "He's stationary". That's ignorant as hell


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yall should watch more of Spence. "He's stationary". That's ignorant as hell


He was standing in the pocket last night because mr Greco had absolutely nothing to offer.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Glad I woke up from my nap just in time to watch Spence finish him off.

I like Spence


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Close competitive fight with some good moments but not a lot of clean punches landed, the styles didn't mesh up too well. I was surprised that Broner dropped Porter who was a middleweight in the ring, up until now he hadn't shown a lot of power above 135.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Close competitive fight with some good moments but not a lot of clean punches landed, the styles didn't mesh up too well. I was surprised that Broner dropped Porter who was a middleweight in the ring, up until now he hadn't shown a lot of power above 135.


That was one helluva sneaky shot


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Maybe Broner was weight drained hence all the clinching


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Steve Kim tweeted this a few hours ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612768879874412544


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Steve Kim tweeted this a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612768879874412544


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yall should watch more of Spence. "He's stationary". That's ignorant as hell


Im not saying hes definitely stationary, just that i want to see him prove he can trap more mobile opponents in the pocket where his power and technique can shine through.

Not sure that video proves he can do that against top class welters like Bradley or Thurman. Cruz was never that difficult to find from what i saw (watched a chunk from start middle and end...)

Khans movement would be a good step between what he has been fighting and the top guys at Welter imo.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Steve Kim tweeted this a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612768879874412544


Thats madness if true. I always wondered if AB was really never that good or if he had dropped off since his early days, stuff like this makes me think he could still be a very good fighter if he could just grow up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Im not saying hes definitely stationary, just that i want to see him prove he can trap more mobile opponents in the pocket where his power and technique can shine through.
> 
> Not sure that video proves he can do that against top class welters like Bradley or Thurman. Cruz was never that difficult to find from what i saw (watched a chunk from start middle and end...)
> 
> Khans movement would be a good step between what he has been fighting and the top guys at Welter imo.


Spence early on used his feet very well vs Cruz. Spence isn't a guy who dances around the ring. He is always balanced and takes steps just big enough to counter or get out of range, like the Cruz fight showed. Then he uses his footwork to turn angles offensively and defensively. I know what you mean by asking to see it against better opposition, but I can see that he's no Canelo or Broner. His footwork shits on their's.

Now against a mobile opponent, he had to chase down guys often in the amateurs, which obviously isn't the same as the pros. We'll see though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Funny how steve kim makes up some BS, when Floyd had already come out with this and we even saw this on the weigh-in video, where the TMT guys were saying he needs to be in the hotel but he was walking around Floyd's gym.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence early on used his feet very well vs Cruz. Spence isn't a guy who dances around the ring. *He is always balanced and takes steps just big enough to counter or get out of range*, like the Cruz fight showed. Then he uses his footwork to turn angles offensively and defensively. I know what you mean by asking to see it against better opposition, but I can see that he's no Canelo or Broner. His footwork shits on their's.
> 
> Now against a mobile opponent, he had to chase down guys often in the amateurs, which obviously isn't the same as the pros. We'll see though


:deal He has great fucking balance. He doesn't move around too often, because he's not doing unnecessary movement. Want to see him against a very mobile opponent to see how well he cuts off the ring, but his movement thus far has looked good to me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------

